# Moving Furniture to Abu Dhabi - Advise please



## baba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I'm going to Abu Dhabi soon, I'll be relocating, my home will be rented. I have a full house furniture and want to move it to Abu Dhabi, it will cost me at least 6-7K, and big effort, is it worth the hassle ? or for this money I can get good furniture there? Advise please


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

i suggest you check out Dubizzle. There is an Abu Dhabi section. And whether or not it is worth it depends also on what kind of furniture you have and how attached you are to it.


----------



## baba10 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Hi*



Yoga girl said:


> i suggest you check out Dubizzle. There is an Abu Dhabi section. And whether or not it is worth it depends also on what kind of furniture you have and how attached you are to it.


Thanks Yoga, I have a job offer for AED 60K/month, plus schools assistance, is it good for family of 4? how much cost of living per month. thanks again for help.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

baba10 said:


> Thanks Yoga, I have a job offer for AED 60K/month, plus schools assistance, is it good for family of 4? how much cost of living per month. thanks again for help.


Sounds good to me!! Especially since schools are (I hear) very expensive around here. It all depends on what kind of life you are used to. Abu DHabi is more expensive in terms of housing than Dubai but again I suggest you check Dubizzle for an idea of rents.
Good luck with the move.


----------

